# These 3 beauties looking for homes (NY State) stunning blk and 2 sables



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I found these two beautiful GSDs while looking through dogs looking for homes in New York State. 

Sadie is a 1 year old black GSD with EPI whose owner can no longer care for her. Good with dogs and kids, cats are unknown. She is Binghamton, NY.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/32056446

Shadow is a 1 year old papered dog who has had training with the help of someone who also trains for the NYPD K9 unit. The husband has become ill, and the wife has physical disabilities that make it difficult for her to handle a high energy 1 year old German Shepherd. Not good with cats or other dogs, but good with kids. He is in Staten Island, NY.

? New York German Shepherd Rescue ? ADOPTIONS ?*RescueMe.Org


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Just found this guy in Buffalo, NY, too.

Timber is 7-8 years old, golden sable, has been home rehabbed after being kept outside his whole life before arriving at the rescue. Shy but personable, gets along with female dogs, even small breeds. On pain medication for moderate hip dysplasia.

Alden, NY - German Shepherd Dog. Meet Timber a Dog for Adoption.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the bump!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I wish I could take them all! I've actually been looking at homes for sale in the area with nice big fenced-in yards, to better accommodate more dogs. So that I could get another GSD...and then maybe another...and maybe even reach llombardo status someday


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

J-Boo said:


> I wish I could take them all! I've actually been looking at homes for sale in the area with nice big fenced-in yards, to better accommodate more dogs. So that I could get another GSD...and then maybe another...and maybe even reach llombardo status someday


J-boo, i fixed your posting a bit, but in the future if you can really put specific information in the subject line, and make a post for each dog, that way then tend to get rescued faster! Many of us ONLY look at 'Todays Active Topics' so only see the Subject LIne. So the more specific info about each dog then more it will SHINE and get clicked on!

All three dogs you found are stunning (and young) so how great if your post got them their forever home!:wub:



> Subject Line Must be in the following order:
> 
> City, State - ID # and Name, Sex and age, any other detail you would like to give.
> 
> Please give City if known instead of County.


----------

